# 2011 Secret Santa Aftermath thread



## asmartbull

Folk,

Since packages are starting to arrive, let's post them up in this thread....

Looking to see who has naughty and who has been nice !

Got to also add that this has been a well run, 1st ever, CC Secret Santa.
I applaud you all.....Thanks Santa !



ps
Still wishing for one of those elves. Forget the chimney, I will leave the door open


----------



## PufPufPass

I posted it on the Ho Ho Ho thread, here it is again:

Got mine today! Thank you Andrew, great selection! Loved the card and the Red wrapping paper, great touch! Merry Christmas my friend!


----------



## bigslowrock

nice way to start us off!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Folk,
> 
> Since packages are starting to arrive, let's post them up in this thread....
> 
> Looking to see who has naughty and who has been nice !
> 
> Got to also add that this has been a well run, 1st ever, CC Secret Santa.
> I applaud you all.....Thanks Santa !
> 
> ps
> Still wishing for one of those elves. Forget the chimney, I will leave the door open


Great idea Bullman!
Santa's not giving up the elf's phone # i tried!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Was baking some homemade pumpkin pies!


Went out to grab a few things swung by the post office on he way back!




Left to right
Reynaldo Custom roll Super Robusto 2011
Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike 20011
Trinidad Double from the farmhouse humidor! Damn that's one fine and very Rare cigar!
Hdm Piramide EL 2003 one of my most favorite cigars of all time!
Hdm Short Piramide EL 2011 another soon to be favorite
LGC MDO #3 2002 i am smoking that one right now with some black coffee!
And last but not least some cool matches from LCDH!

Mr. Pegler i am speechless your generosity and appreciation for the finer things in life are 2nd to none!
Have a very Merry Christmas my friend and the happiest and healthiest of new years!
My wish for you and your loved ones GOD BLESS peace my brother!


----------



## bpegler

You know Tony, I don't know anyone who is more deserving than you. New York brashness aside, you are generous to a fault.

On that Trinidad, only 100 Farmhouse Humidors were made. Each had 20 Fundadores and 20 Double Robustos. So that stick is 1/2000 of all the Doubles ever made.

I would love to see one of your reviews...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> You know Tony, I don't know anyone who is more deserving than you. New York brashness aside, you are generous to a fault.
> 
> On that Trinidad, only 100 Farmhouse Humidors were made. Each had 20 Fundadores and 20 Double Robustos. So that stick is 1/2000 of all the Doubles ever made.
> 
> I would love to see one of your reviews...


A review is the least i can do my pleasure, thanks again my friend!


----------



## asmartbull

This place never ceases to amaze me.....
Just awesome !


----------



## GregSS

Wow, strong hit


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa says all is well at Puff very good little boy's play here.


----------



## s_vivo

Enjoy those Tony! Great work Bob, some awesome looking sticks in that lot.


----------



## StogieNinja

GregSS said:


> Wow, strong hit


Strong? That thing was nuclear! Well deserved by Tony, and dang fine hit, Bob!


----------



## jdfutureman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Strong? That thing was nuclear! Well deserved by Tony, and dang fine hit, Bob!


Love this stuff. I didn't even know that some of these cigars existed. Wow


----------



## tiger187126

couldn't happen to a nicer guy, Tony has helped me a lot in this hobby and i take his recommendations to heart.

two things about Tony though:

1) he always eats better food than i do, which is readily apparent in his "what did you smoke today" posts

2) every time i see "sold out" and party shorts in the same sentence i blame Tony

but Merry Christmas to you, and enjoy your cigars.


----------



## Vicini

Got mine Today and I must say that it made my day a whole lot better





































only thing Not in the Pics is the Coffee.

Thank you So Very Very Much Arnie this was truly a Wonderful Pick me up


----------



## socalocmatt

Wow. That is one insane hit. WTG!


----------



## HydroRaven

Wow, you guys really broke the bank on this secret santa thing! Some very generous people in here. Well done!


----------



## Arnie

Vicini said:


> Got mine Today and I must say that it made my day a whole lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing Not in the Pics is the Coffee.
> 
> Thank you So Very Very Much Arnie this was truly a Wonderful Pick me up


Enjoy in good health, Dennis. Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice hit enjoy them Arnie is one of the good guys!


----------



## BMack

Wow, after seeing that I think I need to buy more cigars for my "kid"

Well done!


----------



## ckay

I received my gift from my SS. I've been away for the weekend and came back to a great selection of thinner RG coronas. How did you know that was a size missing from my humidor?

Thank you Barefoot!


----------



## Wildone

My Secret Santa came today, Thanks Sarge ! I will enjoy them all !! 
:wink:
View attachment 63414


----------



## Wildone

Sent a package out today for my little Kid....I hope they have been good

DC XXXX 3490 0001 XXXX 6560


----------



## bigslowrock

hmmmm, need to pack my kids wish up!


----------



## KcJason1

So my Secret Santa Showed up a earlier than I was expecting! He brought me a wonderful selection of sticks plus a few extra goodies! Guess I was a better little boy than I had thought!










1. Cohiba Siglo 3 09'
2. Ramon Allones Lusitanos 10'
3. Vegas Robaina Famosos 09'
4. Partagas series P No. 1 from the Jar 09'
5. ERDM choix supreme 10'
6. OR el triunfador lancero
7. Quesada Oktoberfest

Thank You Mike (Mike91LX) for the Fantastic presents. I look forward to trying each and every one.. Almost all of them are new to me!

Jason!


----------



## BMack

I was absolutely annihilated! Jim, I really don't know what to say, this was absolutely amazing. I can't believe you did this for me. Everything here is absolutely perfect for me; I love Crown Royal, I love champagne... and the cigars!!!?! Wow. Some wonderfully aged smokes and all except one is new for me(AND I LOVE BOLIVAR!), which is exactly what I wanted(to try as many different habanos as possible). I could seriously go cigar by cigar and tell you why I'm in awe of your generosity AND TASTE! The only ones I didn't have on my list were those unbanded smaller smokes, what are those?! I tell you those will be PERFECT for those surprised warm and humid "winter" nights in Tampa! haha. Jim, you really made this Christmas special, times have been tough the past few years so this is really a welcoming surprise. I cannot thank you enough


----------



## JGD

I'm glad they arrived safely, Brian! I forgot to write down that the two very small cigars are Cohiba Clubs and the Party Tubo is '05. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## BMack

Thanks! Now I'll know what I'm enjoying! I loved the labels too, that was REALLY helpful! Geez, I'm soo excited! I want to get off work and go smell my La Glorias, haha.


----------



## GregSS

My package is off today and I think my kid will be pretty happy with it.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa loves to see everyone in the holiday spirit ho ho ho!


----------



## Secret Santa2

GregSS said:


> Wow, strong hit


You bet that cigar from the farmhouse is super rare.


----------



## harley33

Very nicely done gentlemen!


----------



## protekk

I can't stop checking this thread...Nice job everyone!!


----------



## Mutombo

I came home late last night after being out of town for 4 days, and this awesome package was on my doorstep. Thanks Matt!




























Some great smokes in there and several I haven't tried. Really excited for the Esplendidos and the Monte EL. Thanks so much!


----------



## Arnie

There are some spectacular packages of cigars flying around the country.

Nicely done, fellas. Very nicely done.


----------



## lebz

Some great secret santa gifts for sure!


----------



## JayD

Wow there are some real treats here. I am still a cc noob but hopefully next year I will be able to join in your reindeer games


----------



## BDog

This is pure cigar Pr0n! What good spirited chaps we all are! Sharing our passion for all things Habanos!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Santa, fella's had to wait for some Custom rolls to land!
They just landed i ran to the post office.
I did not get a chance to freeze them!

DC#'s
0311 1660 0000 2499 8341
0311 1660 0000 2499 8358

Enjoy 
Have a very Merry Christmas and a happy healthy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregSS

9534600009471340000124

Went out yesterday


----------



## KcJason1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry Santa, fella's had to wait for some Custom rolls to land!
> They just landed i ran to the post office.
> I did not get a chance to freeze them!
> 
> DC#'s
> 0311 1660 0000 2499 8341
> 0311 1660 0000 2499 8358
> 
> Enjoy
> Have a very Merry Christmas and a happy healthy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Custom rolls? Somebody has been a very good little boy!


----------



## Sarge

Wildone said:


> My Secret Santa came today, Thanks Sarge ! I will enjoy them all !!
> :wink:
> View attachment 63414


Happy to see they landed. you're very much welcome. fyi the EE is late 09, Epi 2 & PSP 2 are Oct-Nov '10 I believe while the PSD4 is Feb '11. unfortunately being a year into cigars my stash is a bit fresh & limited, as you can see, & will remain fresh for several more years. Anyway Hope you like them. :tu they're some of my favorites. Enjoy bro.


----------



## Mutombo

I've got one thing to pick up for my kid. My package will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## Poneill272

Going out today!!

03103490000028988452


----------



## Poneill272

Wildone said:


> Sent a package out today for my little Kid....I hope they have been good
> 
> DC XXXX 3490 0001 XXXX 6560


I guess I'm that little kid!! Thank you very much David!! This is amazing!!


----------



## harley33

Poneill272 said:


> I guess I'm that little kid!! Thank you very much David!! This is amazing!!


First Class! Tried to bump ya, but it said I already luv ya too much!


----------



## socalocmatt

Wow. That's one amazing hit!



harley33 said:


> First Class! Tried to bump ya, but it said I already luv ya too much!


Got him for ya :thumb:


----------



## aea6574

Wow, nice Santa there, this is just as good as I thought it would be. Heard that rum is tasty with cigars.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bhxhhcz

Thanks Derek! This was a great hit! I already put down that bookers...


----------



## hoosiers2006

Mine left today, lookout for that damn FedEx truck :smoke:


----------



## jdfutureman

I have to begin by saying I'm overwhelmed by Tony's (aea6574) secret santa. More precisely I'll say I'm Totally blown away.:shocked:



















And here's the close up of the sticks. Tony this is quite the gift my friend.



















I am truly speechless. Merry Christmas and All the best to you and your family this year!!!!:first:


----------



## astripp

hoosiers2006 said:


> Mine left today, lookout for that damn FedEx truck :smoke:


I was hit by that fedex truck after taking your package to the post office. I think Matt realized I am a Partagas man, and he's read my comments on the Upmann Epicure since my gift was an Epicure, and an Upmann PC, maybe a Corona Major or Regalia, since Upmann's petite corona size has those three offerings, a Hoyo (epicure 1 I believe), a JLP (cazador I think), 4 (yes 4!) PSD4, and a PSD Especial. The Jamaican rum will also be well appreciated.

Just wait until Monday when 0310 2010 0002 0855 1361 hits your doorstep! Santa will be explosive.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy John-

I hope you are well.

Glad everythign arrived safely, enjoy and Merry Christmas.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Habano

Dang I see what I've been missing the last few days while I've been swamped. Some really great gifts in here guys. Hats off to all of you.

Speaking of which, mine should be taking flight Monday. Need to run one quick errand to finish mine off. Heh!!


----------



## Mutombo

Launched today:
9405 5036 9930 0321 3644 53


----------



## StogieNinja

Good gravy!!! Received Jeremiah's SS box today...

Five delicious looking Habanos!!!

But wait, there's more... a sweet bumper sticker, who's sentiments I appreciate, and a "Beverage Entry Tool" which will be put to good use!

...but there's another bag in here...

....wait, these aren't Habanos...

...HOLY MOSES!

The man also "threw in" an A Fuente Shark AND a Liga Privada #9 Flying Pig! I thought the Flying Pig would be something I'd never get the opportunity to smoke. Merry Christmas indeed! Thank you Jeremiah, that's way above and beyond!!!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Got my SS from Shawn (Oldmso54)!

A smorgasbord of habanos. I haven't had a RASS in too long. Thanks, Shawn!


----------



## CeeGar

Some beautiful stuff going on here gentlemen! Perry72 is my "kid" this year. We'll just sit down and have a smoke together as he is one of my smoking buddies (and an employee of mine ) Merry Christmas to all you Puffers!


----------



## Oldmso54

Bruno, Glad they made it safely. I know most of those will need rest. Being new to this side I don't have any "aged" stock but I sure am working on it - LOL!


----------



## TrippMc4

Getting a little concerned... My DC says Santa's package landed almost a week ago but haven't heard from my "kid." I hope it went to the right place!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

TrippMc4 said:


> Getting a little concerned... My DC says Santa's package landed almost a week ago but haven't heard from my "kid." I hope it went to the right place!!!


hmmm, maybe you should pm him (if he's been active on the site in the past week) or get santa to pm him.


----------



## szyzk

Came home from work today to find a package on the porch. Looks like Santa stopped at a Post Office in Connecticut to mail it... Needless to say, I'm grinning ear to ear!

I'll post some pics later, just wanted to say THANK YOU right away!


----------



## bigslowrock

This ought to be a fun week seeing all these land.


----------



## szyzk

So, GregSS was the one who hit me.

Took me a while to figure out who it was, there was no name on the return address (not that it matters, his name is Alex but his username is Greg???), but I got it in the end. 

Dude hits freaking hard, he only pulled stuff on my wants/favorites list...









And I have brand new coffee to try!!! It smells awesome!









Alex, I can't thank you enough! Merry Christmas to you and your family, and thank you for making my Christmas a great one!


----------



## GregSS

That wasn't supposed to get there until Monday, but a day early beats a day late. I meant to type up a note for you, but I ran out of time during a busy week. I figured getting it out was more important

Cohiba Corona Especiales. I forget the date off the top of my head
2 CoRos from May 11. I figured you could smoke one now and let the other sit for a while. I've had one and they are already damn good
HdM Short Pyrimide EL. I haven't smoked any yet, so you'll have to let me know how they are
HdM Petite Robusto. I saw a week or so ago that you hadn't tried these yet and I know you're a HdM fan like me
Monte #3 from Jun 10. My favorite from the Montecristo line.

The coffee is from a local roaster from a place near where we used to live. We don't live there anymore, so I don't get it as often as I would like. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

Enjoy bro and a Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Oldmso54 said:


> Bruno, Glad they made it safely. I know most of those will need rest. Being new to this side I don't have any "aged" stock but I sure am working on it - LOL!


No rest for the weary. I've been looking forward to trying cigars from 2011 and now I can! That RASS is going down soon. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TrippMc4 said:


> Getting a little concerned... My DC says Santa's package landed almost a week ago but haven't heard from my "kid." I hope it went to the right place!!!


I wouldn't worry about it one of my kids packages landed i have heard nothing. The other my adopted kid was supposed to land on the 9th. Its still sitting in a post office in Texas!


----------



## Vwluv10338

GregSS said:


> That wasn't supposed to get there until Monday, but a day early beats a day late. I meant to type up a note for you, but I ran out of time during a busy week. I figured getting it out was more important
> 
> Cohiba Corona Especiales. I forget the date off the top of my head
> 2 CoRos from May 11. I figured you could smoke one now and let the other sit for a while. I've had one and they are already damn good
> HdM Short Pyrimide EL. I haven't smoked any yet, so you'll have to let me know how they are
> HdM Petite Robusto. I saw a week or so ago that you hadn't tried these yet and I know you're a HdM fan like me
> Monte #3 from Jun 10. My favorite from the Montecristo line.
> 
> *The coffee is from a local roaster from a place near where we used to live. We don't live there anymore, so I don't get it as often as I would like. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.*
> Enjoy bro and a Merry Christmas to you as well!


I had to look it up since it looked like something from my neck of the woods.


----------



## mike91LX

just got home from work and KCJason blew up my mailbox. Jason was also my kid this year and im glad i was his because he hit me with an awesome selection of sticks / scotch / jerky. I have always loved whiskey and just last week i purchased my first bottle of real scotch so the bottles you gave me are perfect, and im a huge lover of beef jerky so jason this package really couldnt have fit me better. thank you so much brother. As for the sticks he sent:

1.cohiba robusto 06
2.monte #2 2011
3.Trinidad robusto T 2010
4. RASCC 2010
5. 898V 09
6. boli pc 2011


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:cheer2::cheer2::banana::bounce::faint:


----------



## Barefoot

I got home from work this evening to find a little surprise in the mail box. Five gorgeous torpedo style figurados of unknown origin. I just had to open the bag and stick my nose in there to get a whiff of these bad boys only to discover the most wonderful barnyard smell I have ever witnessed.
Now, I don't know if I was adopted or not, but - Tony Brooklyn, you are the man! 
I am excited to learn about the origin of these beautiful sticks.
Tony, thanks so much brother!


----------



## tpharkman

I love all of the cigar pron as well as the very generous botl around this place.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Barefoot said:


> I got home from work this evening to find a little surprise in the mail box. Five gorgeous torpedo style figurados of unknown origin. I just had to open the bag and stick my nose in there to get a whiff of these bad boys only to discover the most wonderful barnyard smell I have ever witnessed.
> Now, I don't know if I was adopted or not, but - Tony Brooklyn, you are the man!
> I am excited to learn about the origin of these beautiful sticks.
> Tony, thanks so much brother!
> View attachment 36246


Yes you are my adopted kid! But i have treated you the same as my own kid! I love these and i can't stop sharing smoking them with friends! I only have 4 left! But it is better to give than to receive! Take your time please freeze if you plan on aging as i had no time to do so! They are sweet earthy twangy with a long cherry finish! One of the best custom rolls i have smoked in some time! They came from a vendor i have not used in a while! But he is stand up and made me an offer i could not refuse! Brooklyn style best part is he is originally from California now living in Hong Kong!
A very MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0

I received my Secret Santa delivery from Sirxlaughs today and to say I was surprised is such an understament. I was a pretty good kid this year......but my goodness had never been so fully exploited as it was by my BOTL about 108 miles and 2hr 22min (very doable for a ride the the Big Apple to smoke with my Secret Santa...yep, I googled it LOL......well enough of my typing let me show you the Christmas Carnage:

The Letter...Please flip your computer upside down for just a moment:









The List:









The Cigars, Pt 1:









The Cigars, Pt 2:









Merry Christmas Everybody


----------



## Poneill272

My kid should have received his Fri. 12/9. Hope it made it there ok.


----------



## Oldmso54

Damn Bruno - that was one hell of a hit on your secret santa kid, Tony!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0

Oldmso54 said:


> Damn Bruno - that was one hell of a hit on your secret santa kid, Tony!!!!!!


I also have to comment....he cant add either.....The list had 15........the bag had 19.......

LOL Thanks again Bruno


----------



## BDog

YES! Way to go Bruno! Those are some amazing sticks!!!

Can I be Bruno's kid next year? Put my reservation in now! :lol: <i jest, I jest>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Everyone here has been so generous it warms the heart! This has got to be hands down the best Secret Santa turn out i have ever seen.
Mr. Pegler has totally humbled me with what he sent. Just the Trinidad alone 1/2000 cigars! That is rarer than the original release Be Hike which was 1/4000.
I have never seen one in person and have met only one person that claims to have smoked one.
I don't know how i could ever hope to send him something like that. But rest assured i shall not rest till i find something. What do you send a man that has the best the world has to offer.


----------



## gator_79

Looks like a great time, and I agree with Tony the generosity here is nothing short of amazing. To bad I didn't get home in time to join the fun.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gator_79 said:


> Looks like a great time, and I agree with Tony the generosity here is nothing short of amazing. To bad I didn't get home in time to join the fun.


There's always next year!
I have a feeling this will go on for many years to come!
The generosity the comradely in the Habano's section is 2nd to none!


----------



## Secret Santa2

HO HO HO! you have been such great good boy's. This may go on for ever. HO HO HO!


----------



## JayD

Keep it up guys. This is all making my mouth water and my heart melt. Truly some generous people here. Glad to see the christmas spirit alive and well here!


----------



## astripp

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What do you send a man that has the best the world has to offer.


Guantanamera Cristales!

:behindsofa:


----------



## bpegler

astripp said:


> Guantanamera Cristales!
> 
> :behindsofa:


It's all fun and games, until someone brings up the Guants.

Coal in your stockings!


----------



## sirxlaughs

5point0 said:


> I also have to comment....he cant add either.....The list had 15........the bag had 19.......
> 
> LOL Thanks again Bruno


LoL. Some were duplicates so they don't count, and I think I missed one. The Hoyo is from 2009. 



BDog said:


> YES! Way to go Bruno! Those are some amazing sticks!!!
> 
> Can I be Bruno's kid next year? Put my reservation in now! :lol: <i jest, I jest>


:lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

my Habano Holiday Herfabomb was launched on Saturday...I'm sure my kid will be pleased.

9405 5036 9930 0321 7516 59

I will post pics of my first Santa package tomorrow.


----------



## astripp

bpegler said:


> It's all fun and games, until someone brings up the Guants.
> 
> Coal in your stockings!


I've smoked a box of them, I think that is punishment enough...


----------



## Poneill272

I starting to hope mine made it safely to my kid. It was delivered Friday. opcorn:


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Another hard hit today by JDFutureman (John). Some great sticks and some craft beers that I have not had the chance to try before. On to the pictures-


































The cigars are-
Party Short - 2011
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 - 1999 (looking forward to this one, have not had any with this kind of age)
Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL - 2010 (Been wanting to try these for a while now)
Bolivar Belecoso Finos - 2010
Cohiba Robusto - 2011 (Always a great smoke)

Thanks again and really appreciate the gift. Now to figure out which one to have with which beer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jdfutureman

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are doing great.
> 
> Another hard hit today by JDFutureman (John). Some great sticks and some craft beers that I have not had the chance to try before. On to the pictures-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cigars are-
> Party Short - 2011
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 - 1999 (looking forward to this one, have not had any with this kind of age)
> Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL - 2010 (Been wanting to try these for a while now)
> Bolivar Belecoso Finos - 2010
> Cohiba Robusto - 2011 (Always a great smoke)
> 
> Thanks again and really appreciate the gift. Now to figure out which one to have with which beer.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Tony, I hope you enjoy my friend and I thank you again for your SS! I'll leave the pairings to you.


----------



## JGD

I received a great package of smokes today! However, pictures will have to wait until later as I am in the process of finishing my last exam of the semester.


----------



## BDog

Ho Ho - Boom! Secret Santa's goodies arrive! 

Amazing ! Great Smokes to pair with some outstanding French Rum! Chauffe - Coeur Rum which is extra special!
Its made from Cane Sugar rather than Mollasses and is reputed to have notes of vanilla bean, unsweetened coconut milk, cocoa bean and raw cane. Oily and sweet finish. Outstanding ! Cant wait! 

Im gonna add some to my Holiday Nog tonight! Love the Noggin!!! :new_all_coholic:

This is a wonderful surprise all the way around. 

A heartfelt huge thank you to Ian (The Brain) for such a nice Secret Santa selection of gifts! A Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## hoosiers2006

Received my package today and let me say Andrew was 100% right, I was completely blown away. The gifts:



















SLR Pacifico-09
ERDMCS-09
UPMANN Regulia-11
Coro-11
Upmann 2-09
Punch DC-01, yes an 01
Partagas Lusi- 08
Partagas 898-08
SCDLH El Principe- 10
RASS- 10
Boli BF- 10
RYJ Ex #4 (unbanded) - 99, oh yeah that's a 99
UPmann Epicure- 10
RASCC-09
QDO Corona- 08
RG Corona Gorda-09
J-O D.C.- 11

Wow, just wow, Thanks again, Andrew (ASTRIPP) for the cigars and the coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> I starting to hope mine made it safely to my kid. It was delivered Friday. opcorn:


Contact him Phil i just contacted my 2nd kid because it said delivered. Turns out he had to pick it up at the post office today!


----------



## bigslowrock

How many SS kids do you have Tony?


----------



## BMack

JGD said:


> I received a great package of smokes today! However, pictures will have to wait until later as I am in the process of finishing my last exam of the semester.


Good luck with the exam! I really do wish I could have done better, losing my job really set me back. I did get lucky with finding you some well aged smokes and getting some older Cohiba robustos as part of a group buy...I was sooo worried that I'd only be able to get you some 2010/2011 CCs.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Thad(tpharkman) is my Secret Santa this year and the 2nd of his packages arrived today, so I thought I would post everything in one shot.

he did a little homework and discovered that I was a fan of Caribou coffee, so he decided to send a box of K-cups from Caribou along with a tagalong box of Green Mountain Lake & Lodge K-cups, which another excellent blend.










his second package arrived today, containing an outstanding selection of Habanos










fan-freakin'-tastic.....all great sticks sent by a great guy.

Thad.....you take your destruction for the Holidays very seriously and I admire that.

Happy Holidays, my friend....thank you so much.


----------



## tpharkman

Hey Pete I am so glad everything arrived. I sort of took a blinder on the coffee but I found a few posts that would lead Santa to his ultimate conclusion. May the brew ever be so fresh and tastey and the cigars to accompany find a fitting synergy to your palate. What else could Santa wish for...HO HO HO and Merry Christmas!!!!!!

You are an absurdly great botl and I hope you enjoy Santa's favorites as much as he and the elves do....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bigslowrock said:


> How many SS kids do you have Tony?


I took two.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> Hey Pete I am so glad everything arrived. I sort of took a blinder on the coffee but I found a few posts that would lead Santa to his ultimate conclusion. May the brew ever be so fresh and tastey and the cigars to accompany find a fitting synergy to your palate. What else could Santa wish for...HO HO HO and Merry Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> You are an absurdly great botl and I hope you enjoy Santa's favorites as much as he and the elves do....


Well Done Thad!


----------



## Habano

I want to say "thank you" to Phil (Poneill272) for an awesome gift I received yesterday! A wonderful selection of sticks and a lovely bottle of Crown Royal to enjoy while smoking some fine cigars.

Phil I apologize for not posting pictures just yet, but I will be this evening. I did not get home till late last night as my daughter was sick and had to be taken to the hospital to get checked out. I didn't have much time to do anything since we didn't get home till almost 9:30.

I wanted to at least acknowledge your lovely gift arrived yesterday and I will be posting pictures this evening. Thank you again for your wonderful Christmas gift!!


----------



## primetime76

This thread gives me a chubby...just sayin! Lol


----------



## socalocmatt

Well, it appears that Justin (Mutombo) and I were picked for each other. Not quite sure of the odds but when I saw the name on the package yesterday I was scratching my head for a bit. LOL.

He sure knocked me on my ass with this hit. I can go on and on about how awesome each thing is but I'll let the pr0n speak for itself:

Nom nom nom









I'm a coffe wh0re too:









Been recently getting into whisky and have had Maker's Mark a couple times and love it (already had me a drink of it last night):









And an amazing selection of cigars too. I'm pretty sure all of these are new to me:









Thank you sir for the great gifts. I will enjoy all of it!

Now, time for some chocolates!!!


----------



## CeeGar

Man...I could eat a whole bag of those caramel squares! The other loot is darn fine, also :clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> I want to say "thank you" to Phil (Poneill272) for an awesome gift I received yesterday! A wonderful selection of sticks and a lovely bottle of Crown Royal to enjoy while smoking some fine cigars.
> 
> Phil I apologize for not posting pictures just yet, but I will be this evening. I did not get home till late last night as my daughter was sick and had to be taken to the hospital to get checked out. I didn't have much time to do anything since we didn't get home till almost 9:30.
> 
> I wanted to at least acknowledge your lovely gift arrived yesterday and I will be posting pictures this evening. Thank you again for your wonderful Christmas gift!!


Forget the pictures i hope that little princess is feeling better!


----------



## zeebra

Just got mine in the mail today! Thanks Julius!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGD

Here are the details on the great package of aged smokes that BMack sent me:









'07 CoRo - will be the oldest CoRo for me yet.
'00 Party No. 1 - a new smoke for me.
'99 HU
Party No. 4
Two "old" punches!

Brian, thank you so much for a wonderful aged sampler!


----------



## bigmanfromou

Santa's Sleigh stopped by today and left a nice sampler and libation.









Thank you kindly Shawn!


----------



## Habano

Starbuck said:


> I want to say "thank you" to Phil (Poneill272) for an awesome gift I received yesterday! A wonderful selection of sticks and a lovely bottle of Crown Royal to enjoy while smoking some fine cigars.
> 
> Phil I apologize for not posting pictures just yet, but I will be this evening. I did not get home till late last night as my daughter was sick and had to be taken to the hospital to get checked out. I didn't have much time to do anything since we didn't get home till almost 9:30.
> 
> I wanted to at least acknowledge your lovely gift arrived yesterday and I will be posting pictures this evening. Thank you again for your wonderful Christmas gift!!


Ah yeah baby! Love this picture in front of the little tree we put in our daughters room.










Thank you again Phil for the awesome sticks! The Siglo I will be a nice smoke here this winter, and the granddaddy will be much enjoyed this spring. As well as the others! May you and your family have a wonderful Holiday season!!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Forget the pictures i hope that little princess is feeling better!


Thanks Tony. She stayed home from daycare with the queen of the house...lol. However she is feeling much better this evening as she was super excited to see daddy coming home from the office.


----------



## GregSS

Some really generous gifts landing

Awesome Secret Santa thus far


----------



## apollyon9515

Well i got the wife to send out my kids package today.
I also recived a package from TW, but i havent talked to him yet to see if i was his NC or CC kid yet... the package contained a ton of both! waiting to post pics until i talk to him.

Found out my gift from TW was my NC gift.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Tony. She stayed home from daycare with the queen of the house...lol. However she is feeling much better this evening as she was super excited to see daddy coming home from the office.


Glad to hear it my friend family is everything! And children well lets just say they are extra special!


----------



## Poneill272

Starbuck said:


> Ah yeah baby! Love this picture in front of the little tree we put in our daughters room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again Phil for the awesome sticks! The Siglo I will be a nice smoke here this winter, and the granddaddy will be much enjoyed this spring. As well as the others! May you and your family have a wonderful Holiday season!!


Merry Xmas David!! Best wishes to you and your family!!


----------



## tpharkman

I suddenly have no idea how to correctly attach pictures to my posts.

Anyway, Pete acting as Santa puts the real Santa to shame. IMHO there is nothing better than Cohiba Claus or the Woodford Reserve Elves this time of year. I am incredibly lucky to have had such a generous botl as my Santa.

Thanks Pete, these will be enjoyed!!!!


----------



## Secret Santa

NC Santa loves him some Cuban gifts!

well done :mrgreen:


----------



## tobacmon

Sorry Santa just found the aftermath thread---piperdown has sweeten my tooth and paired the sweets with some Twang to boot----Thx Santa!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VERY NICE no doubt!


----------



## StogieNinja

To all the Secret Santas.... I have one word, two syllables (and one cheesy pun):

Daaaa-YUM!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

tpharkman said:


> View attachment 36315
> View attachment 36314
> 
> View attachment 36314
> 
> 
> I suddenly have no idea how to correctly attach pictures to my posts.
> 
> Anyway, Pete acting as Santa puts the real Santa to shame. IMHO there is nothing better than Cohiba Claus or the Woodford Reserve Elves this time of year. I am incredibly lucky to have had such a generous botl as my Santa.
> 
> Thanks Pete, these will be enjoyed!!!!


I'm happy everything arrived safely, Thad...especially the bottle.....shipping those always makes me nervous, regardless of how much I smother them in bubble wrap.

the cigars I selected for you are ones that are smoking very nicely for me, so you shouldn't have to lay them down for any extended period of time unless you wish to.

enjoy the Holidays, my brother.

oh yeah..you have another package on it's way....that first package was merely my first strike in case I actually left anything standing.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Oldmso54

Pete = you are nuttier than a fruitcake.... more ADD than Kipp....more deviously demonic than Pinky and The_Brain....and just plain nucking futs!!!!

But I luv ya brother!!! Crazy Bastage.....


----------



## tpharkman

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh yeah..you have another package on it's way....that first package was merely my first strike in case I actually left anything standing.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


So the very fact that I am still alive curses me on Christmas??? I knew I shouldn't have posted those pics but I thought it would be rude to ignore Santa at Christmas. This kind of reminds me of the time I opened the door for a gal with hairy armpits...all i rcvd for my courtesy was a kick in the cajones and a reference to me being a male chauvinist a-hole or something like that. I fear you have something worse in store for me. Have I ever told you how seriously fearful I am of PinHead??

I had better go worn the Post Office......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete = you are nuttier than a fruitcake.... more ADD than Kipp....more deviously demonic than Pinky and The_Brain....and just plain nucking futs!!!!
> 
> But I luv ya brother!!! Crazy Bastage.....


now wait just a cotton-pickin' minute there, Numbnuts....NOBODY is more ADD than Kipp...sure, I could've put everything in one large flat rate prioirty and have been done with it..but what fun would that be?



tpharkman said:


> So the very fact that I am still alive curses me on Christmas??? I knew I shouldn't have posted those pics but I thought it would be rude to ignore Santa at Christmas. This kind of reminds me of the time I opened the door for a gal with hairy armpits...all i rcvd for my courtesy was a kick in the cajones and a reference to me being a male chauvinist a-hole or something like that. I fear you have something worse in store for me. Have I ever told you how seriously fearful I am of PinHead??
> 
> I had better go worn the Post Office......


it's probably best, Thad...according to my sources, it lands tomorrow:evil:


----------



## StogieNinja

Hahaha. Thad, you're so seriously screwed! That was the opening salvo? I'm really looking forward to what the main attack is. Pete... you're certifiable!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. Thad, you're so seriously screwed! That was the opening salvo? I'm really looking forward to what the main attack is. Pete... you're certifiable!


I've said it before and I'll say it again


----------



## Secret Santa2

GregSS said:


> Any word from Santa on a DC number for my gift? I just want to make sure it gets here before we leave for the holidays on the 23rd
> 
> Thanks


Santa has received nothing from your secret Santa since he is past the date! He is ckay you might wanna P.m him!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Ho Ho Boom... Pinky, Christmas is here...

*Pinky:* But I thought we were BDog's SS, how is he ours?!?

*Brain:* Simple math Pinky, this happens from time to time...

*Pinky:* Open, open...

*Brain:* Crap, look at the sticks and other goodies...



















*Brain: *Yup, a custom roll... And some age on these...










*Pinky:* CANDY!!! And something wrapped...



















*Brain:* Oh, Spiced Rum... BDog is a bit of an aficionado here, I'm really looking forward to trying this... Bruce, TY for these amazing smokes and the chance to try this rum...


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete = you are nuttier than a fruitcake.... *more ADD than Kipp.*...more deviously demonic than Pinky and The_Brain....and just plain nucking futs!!!!
> 
> But I luv ya brother!!! Crazy Bastage.....


Hard to argue with that logic!


----------



## bpegler

Santa Steve hit me today!

Steve Rodio sent me a two part gift.

First an antique two finger cigar case from Sheffield England. I believe it is pewter. Gorgeous!

Inside I discovered two Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico. I've never smoked one of these.

Thanks so much Santa Steve, my inner cigar snob is anxious to take out that case at some cigar event. It rocks!


----------



## jdfutureman

Steve well done. Bob enjoy the gift and maybe we could see a
pic? That case sounds sweet.



bpegler said:


> Santa Steve hit me today!
> 
> Steve Rodio sent me a two part gift.
> 
> First an antique two finger cigar case from Sheffield England. I believe it is pewter. Gorgeous!
> 
> Inside I discovered two Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico. I've never smoked one of these.
> 
> Thanks so much Santa Steve, my inner cigar snob is anxious to take out that case at some cigar event. It rocks!


----------



## Arnie

Dennis, vicini, sent me some very nice cigars and a beeeeautiful Prometheus lighter.
I'll post pictures when I can get a chance, maybe Monday on my day off. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa has gotten more P.M today from those concerned because their package has not arrived, Whomever has not received their package by Christmas day please P.M Santa so that we all can address the issue.


----------



## Secret Santa2

bpegler said:


> Santa Steve hit me today!
> 
> Steve Rodio sent me a two part gift.
> 
> First an antique two finger cigar case from Sheffield England. I believe it is pewter. Gorgeous!
> 
> Inside I discovered two Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico. I've never smoked one of these.
> 
> Thanks so much Santa Steve, my inner cigar snob is anxious to take out that case at some cigar event. It rocks!


Nice to see the members fulfilling their obligations both so generously and on time. 
HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## bpegler

jdfutureman said:


> Steve well done. Bob enjoy the gift and maybe we could see a
> pic? That case sounds sweet.


The case is very heavy silver pewter. Two rows of Gaelic symbols. Lots of little marks, but not the one for sterling, but it could be coin silver. I would guess quite old.

This is the sort of item a Victorian gentleman would carry in his smoking jacket. It has no place in the modern world, far too heavy and elegant. Needless to say, I adore it.

As for pictures, I am a celluloid dinosaur living in a digital world. Please forgive me!


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> The case is very heavy silver pewter. Two rows of Gaelic symbols. Lots of little marks, but not the one for sterling, but it could be coin silver. I would guess quite old.
> 
> As for pictures, I am a celluloid dinosaur living in a digital world. Please forgive me!


no apologies necessary Bob. It's just our trained response that has been created these days which also has dulled our mind's eye.

Enjoy my friend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Santa Steve hit me today!
> 
> Steve Rodio sent me a two part gift.
> 
> First an antique two finger cigar case from Sheffield England. I believe it is pewter. Gorgeous!
> 
> Inside I discovered two Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico. I've never smoked one of these.
> 
> Thanks so much Santa Steve, my inner cigar snob is anxious to take out that case at some cigar event. It rocks!


I am not surprised a great hit from one great BOTL to another great BOTL! Enjoy them!


----------



## Reino

Received my ss yesterday from David (dmgizzo) after a 7 day journey via Sacramento and well worth the wait. 
Thanks so much David. I will enjoy all the wonderfull cigars, JB Black and the Ronson. 
Thank you very much and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## dmgizzo

Well, as everyone figured out from our posts yesterday John and I drew each other in the CC Secret Santa. I received my package a couple days ago but didn't open it until John's arrived safely in Texas.










What a great Secret Santa package, not only did John hit one of my favorite beverages with the Crown, but I also received a bunch of fine smokes that I have not tried before, which is not necessarily an easy feat.

O yea, and Santa made an appearance in my kit as well.

John, many thanks and hope the holidays are wonderful for you and your family. I'll be lighting up soon with a glass of Crown in the other hand !

:biggrin:


----------



## Oldmso54

well done gents!


----------



## bigslowrock

I'm not sure you guys realize it, but we have a world renowned artist in our mist.










Big Rick hit me super hard as my SS



















An awesome selection of sticks. Thanks a ton Rick! Quite a few that I haven't tried and some that I've had one and now get to revisit!.

I now have the hard decision of which one to light up on Sunday as my Christmas smoke!

Note: There was also some chocolate which didn't make it to the photo shoot


----------



## Arnie

Here are some pics of the cigars and lighter from Dennis, vicini. Thanks a bunch Dennis!!!

The smokes and lighter:










Then the lighter, which is way cool and really pretty:










And somehow Dennis knew that I had an old Jet Lite, and I mean OLD. Here is a bad pic of the old war horse that will be replaced:


----------



## EricF

I got my CC SS today from Apollyon9515 (John) Today!
Some tasty treats and drinks!








And some tasty smokes for this Holiday Season!

















Thank you so very much John!! This made my day for sure!!! :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn nice gifts great work fellas!


----------



## tpharkman

Santa Pete decided to make sure I believe he really, really exists this time. He is a relentless Santa, heck he could be borderline "homicidal Santa". Even after he reveals his presence he takes his sleigh and cracks your skull with it. These are some of the most amazing havanas I have ever had in my possession. I am humbled and so very much appreciative of this great gift.

Thanks Pete for being a great botl and the best Secret Santa ever. I will find out in a few days whether the company I have an equity ownership in along with being my sole source of income will survive to see the year 2012. This thread and your generosity have done well to take my mind off of a very difficult situation. Your generosity is legendary and what you represent here at PUFF is a Hall of Fame existence my friend.

Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU BRO!
Don't worry about money it comes and goes.


----------



## apollyon9515

EricF said:


> I got my CC SS today from Apollyon9515 (John) Today!
> Some tasty treats and drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some tasty smokes for this Holiday Season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much John!! This made my day for sure!!! :tu


Your beyond welcome Eric, and thank you for the gift. I didn't know what you liked so I sent you a cigar offrom all the boxes I bought. I didn't have any unopened liquor except those vodka shooters I drink with water that taste like sweet tea. I the pack of cigars is something I bought from ci, they probably won't be something you like alot but would be something to regift to a smoker or smoke as you work in the yard. The candy is left over from Halloween that I put in to be funny. I hope you enjoy and will post pics of your gift later tonight I'm on my phone that's a pos.


----------



## Arnie

Way to go, guys. Beautiful gifts.


----------



## KcJason1

The Generosity shown in this thread is fantastic.. Good work guys. I look forward to the ISOM SS for many years to come!!

Jason


----------



## apollyon9515

So today i got 2 packages to myself from myself.....
I opened it up to see this note with no name, but after some detective work i figured it was from EricF








Here is a overall of everything








Heres some of the nice booze he sent me, i love the johnny and the other looks great








Now for the cigars

















This was beyond more than i expected and made my day. You sent me some great cigars and it seems like we have similar taste. For a second i thought youd sent me my cigars back because their was a Coro and johnny O sublime in their hah. I was going to send you a single stinky ashtray also but couldnt find what id done with it, great minds think alike i suppose.

Thanks again and i know ill enjoy the rum and scotch, plus im sure cigars too !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Oldmso54

Awesome! Well done Eric


----------



## Big Rick

Got an amazing array of cigars, some tasty chocolate and a cool cutter from Jason (Bigslowrock). Thank you so much. My holiday weekend just got a lot tastier!









Merry Christmas!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice hit from big rock to big rick!hoto:


----------



## apollyon9515

this thread is like the gift that keeps on giving, keeps on getting better and better! Alot of great BOTL in the habanos section thats for sure.


----------



## tpharkman

Fine chocolat and fine cigars are beautiful things...


----------



## GregSS

I got a fine looking 5er from Chris (ckay) last night none of which I have smoked before. Thank you sir and a happy holidays


----------



## Secret Santa2

Now that's the spirit Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rock31

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just got home and got my SS package. Dustin (titlowda) can't thank you enough!!! Blew my mailbox up!! Some great looking cigars and some rum to ring in the New Year. Merry Christmas!!!!!








http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af250/TrippMc4/Cigars/IMG_1970.jpg


----------



## Oldmso54

Nice = 2 great guys!!


----------



## titlowda

A long wait is over and I got to finally dig into my SS gift.










I must say Tripp you hit me harder than I ever expected. Thanks brother and have a happy holiday.


----------



## Oldmso54

holy schmolly that's not a hit, thats a Mike Tyson one punch knockout!!!!


----------



## tpharkman

Holy Cow...these are not gifts these are kaleidoscopes full of fun. Greatest place on earth is the Habanos section of PUff.com.


----------



## bpegler

tpharkman said:


> Holy Cow...these are not gifts these are kaleidoscopes full of fun. Greatest place on earth is the Habanos section of PUff.com.


It's a wonderful place to call home!

Fantastic generosity, everyone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice enjoy gentleman! And Yes the Habano's forum kicks ass!


----------



## apollyon9515

Tony you could not be more right, all of puff is awesome but the habanos section is in a league of its own!


----------



## Habano

apollyon9515 said:


> Tony you could be more right, all of puff is awesome *but the habanos section is in a league of its own!*


And it will always be that way. I've seen a lot of people come and go, but the regulars that frequent this board are some of the classiest gentlemen I've ever seen.


----------



## Rodeo

Speaking of first rate gentlemen, thank you Dave (Starbuck) for this gorgeous Behike Sampler -- one each of the 52, 54 and 56. What a lovely presentation of the best Cuba has to offer, generously gifted from one of the best guys on our little board. Thanks Dave, and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Rodeo

This beautiful gift deserves better pictures but I can't seem to load a decent image here anymore, through imageshack or otherwise. Anyway, it's a beautiful lacquered box that I'll keep on my desk for a dry box when the Behikes have been enjoyed. And a great selection of chocolates to go along! Thanks again Dave, its the day before Christmas but I'm calling this my best gift of the year already  Steve


----------



## bigslowrock

here you go steve


----------



## MKR160

Sweet set of Cohiba's. Nice


----------



## Oldmso54

Just Beautiful!!! - nuff said!


----------



## Sarge

So apparently this random bomb I received earlier in the month was my from my CC Santa. Just thought it was a random bomb & that my Habanos Santa hadn't delivered....... easy mistake to make considering....










sorry about the picture. I got a new phone last week and apparently I forgot to email myself the pic and post it. Needless to say I had to take a pic from & of my old phone because I already shared the XV w/ my cousin earlier this week so retaking a photo wasn't an option. I kept thinking my Habanos Santa failed me and was waiting all month for a package. Crap I even clarified that my NC package was in fact my NC Santa. After some complaints Santa notified me it was sent and to contact my Santa. Well after sending one PM to 5 point 0 right before bed around 7am Christmas day I realized this was probably my CC Santa package so I turned on the phone, checked name and address w/ his profile, match, so I sent another PM stating the obvious. I should cut him some slack since it was Christmas but I noticed he was online twice Christmas day in which he didn't respond to my PMs so figured wtf, if he had two chances to get on but.... well might as well go ahead and post.... so here's my Cuban Secret Santa Present. :tu :dunno: am I the one missing something?


----------



## HydroRaven

I don't know much about NCs, but I think it's cool he gave you 2 of each. Shame there are no Cubans, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## tobacmon

I'm with Sarge on this and if Five Point O made a mistake that he I'm sure will correct and make it right I'm hoping he will make it right so he complies with the rules of the thread so no type of infractions will be levied against him that will tarnish his user name.

Sorry to see what happen and again hope it was an honest mistake.

Five Point O should contact or even better post here so we here will know what his intentions are. Do the right thing!!!!


----------



## Sarge

I hope it was an honest mistake as well.... shouldn't happen but shat does happen. and if it's anyone who shat can happen to it's probably me. :laugh:


----------



## Habano

Sarge said:


> I hope it was an honest mistake as well.... shouldn't happen but shat does happen. and if it's anyone who shat can happen to it's probably me. :laugh:


Hopefully another "Santa" package will arrive to ease the pain. Prob a simple mistake as Tony knocked me out last year with his Secret Santa. So I wouldn't worry too much and I am sure there is a good explanation.


----------



## Habano

Rodeo said:


> Speaking of first rate gentlemen, thank you Dave (Starbuck) for this gorgeous Behike Sampler -- one each of the 52, 54 and 56. What a lovely presentation of the best Cuba has to offer, generously gifted from one of the best guys on our little board. Thanks Dave, and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


Steve you are more than welcome and most certainly deserved it sir. I hope you and the little lady had a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## 5.0

11-30-2011, 05:13 PM

Re: HOHOHO!

Quote Originally Posted by 5point0
Quote Originally Posted by Secret Santa2
your good little boy!

Sarge

Santa,

I want to say that I initially saw and responded to the Secret Santa and not the section, Habanos. I have a couple of CC's that I can send but I have a few nice NC's that I was going to send Sarge.

Tony

Again, sincerest apologies to Santa and to my kid Sarge
The pass is not limited to C C's you may send what you like.
No need to apologies Merry Christmas HO HO HO!


----------



## asmartbull

Sarge said:


> I hope it was an honest mistake as well.... shouldn't happen but shat does happen. and if it's anyone who shat can happen to it's probably me. :laugh:


Sarge
Rest Easy..........All will e fine.....


----------



## 5.0

....


----------



## Sarge

5point0 said:


> I want to say that I initially saw and responded to the Secret Santa and not the section, Habanos. I have a couple of CC's that I can send but I have a few nice NC's that I was going to send Sarge.
> 
> Tony
> 
> Again, sincerest apologies to Santa and to my kid Sarge
> *The pass is not limited to C C's you may send what you like.*
> No need to apologies Merry Christmas HO HO HO!


yeah I kind of figured as much.... :doh: :???: chalk it up as a mistake on your behalf, lesson learned; I hope.

However I think you're missing the point in posting, "*The pass is not limited to C C's you may send what you like.*" If you're not missing the point and understand my apologies for the long rant & don't bother reading this paragraph. Thing is that is simply stating the obvious, you don't have to only send CCs but feel free to send anything else you'd like along with. Now I can also look @ Santa2s initial post and say perhaps the wording should have been clearer. However one should think being in the Habanos forum this is obviously a SS for Cubans. Thing is it's only mentioned towards the end of his post when it states "_Your gifts are, of course, not limited to cigars or cigar paraphernalia. This is however a Cuban Cigar pass"._ but the fact of the matter is that users need to be aware of what they're signing up for and aware of which board they are posting to. Not only the but in realizing a mistake was made owning up to it and notifying the proper person/s right away. But again, chalk it up as a simple mistake and a lesson learned on your behalf.

anyway I'm not going to, nor do I want to sit here and continue to, nor am I trying to be ahole about it. hopefully you understand where I'm coming from and where you are wrong... Signing up and being a part of the Habanos Forums SS Cubans were an expected, & for what I undertand & imho, a required aspect of. I'd hate to complain about it but everyone here who signed up expected a package of CCs that met the requirements.... on that note I hope that's all I have to say or respond to in regards to this... a mistake was made. hopefully it's not made again.

Al thank you. Not what I was looking for but I sincerely thank you & look forward to not only receiving them but smoking them as well. Appreciate it bro! :tu

5 Point 0. I'm not looking to deprive you of your participation in this nor do I want you sending me the entire package you received. As I've said, I really want to make sure there's an understanding here, lesson learned, whatever. I certainly hoped you'd make it in sending a few Cubans for me to enjoy as that's what was and is expected; I'd think by everyone in participation here. If you want to make it right do what you need to but please, there's no reason to send everything you received... *edit* indeed, Jeff said it best, they were sent to you, enjoy them.


----------



## Secret Santa2

If anyone has not received a gift please let Santa know. Santa will also entertain complaints about the gift you have received. But that is really not in the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## harley33

5point0 said:


> This will be going out to Sarge probably on Wed. These are the cigars that Bruno sent me. And although I believe I communicated my concerns to Santa and he told me not to worry....I did not worry.........but apparently I should have been very worried........I would have included the coffee too, but we already drank it...sorry
> 
> DC's to follow:


Just an outsiders opinion here, but I think that Tony should hold on to these gifted cigars. They were sent to you, from a great BOTL, for you to enjoy. I have a feeling smoke that Sarge will have a nice belated Christmas. I know that I am in a giving mood and I have that Michigan address..... :biggrin1:


----------



## Secret Santa2

Now that's the CHRISTMAS spirit.


----------



## Oldmso54

Well Said Jeff - RG for you Brother!!


----------



## 5.0

...


----------



## 5.0

harley33;[URL="tel:3463467" said:


> 3463467[/URL]]Just an outsiders opinion here, but I think that Tony should hold on to these gifted cigars. They were sent to you, from a great BOTL, for you to enjoy. I have a feeling smoke that Sarge will have a nice belated Christmas. I know that I am in a giving mood and I have that Michigan address..... :biggrin1:


Thats the plan............I hope its worth the wait!


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> Just an outsiders opinion here, but I think that Tony should hold on to these gifted cigars. They were sent to you, from a great BOTL, for you to enjoy. I have a feeling smoke that Sarge will have a nice belated Christmas. I know that I am in a giving mood and I have that Michigan address..... :biggrin1:


Jeff.....Steve has been well taken care of in another Santa thread.

Steve....can you confirm a package was delivered from me to you on Saturday? According to usps it was delivered on the 24th.


----------



## Sarge

Al, Jeff, thank you both. that certainly wasn't my intention though.... anyway, I greatly appreciate it & can't thank you guys enough if you choose to send a little something.

Yes Dave, as posted I did receive your present on Saturday. thank you again. Was quite the surprise & a very nice Chistmas Present. The El Rey del Mundo was fantastic. I decided to smoke it Saturday night after work. Not something I'd probably reach for often but flavorful, something a little different, just a solid cigar and certainly a one that wasn't but now is on my radar. Now if I only had a date for reference. :tu I've bought very few Habanos thus far so 2012 will hopefully start the incline of my CC drawers.... as I said, my intention wasn't for others to make up for this but for... think I've said it enough. I just truly hope a lesson was learned & this never happens again to any of us. that being said for the time being my address is going MIA.

again thank you all. Now I'm going to fade into obscurity from this thread. I really don't want to make a stink about it, be an ahole about it, or drag it out.... I truly hope what needed to be accomplished & known was. should things be set right or gifts be sent I'll do my best to post any pics asap.


----------



## 5.0

The tobacco portion will be going out tomorrow with DC# 420 49829 9410 8036 9930 0026 5098 55......I sent a PM to Steve asking for a little personal info that I would prefer not to share........


Because I have had a parcel or 2 not make it (made it right)...I decided to splurge for Signature Confirmation.......after what has already occured I did not want to take a chance on something hapening to the sticks. I hope it is not an inconvience.

Tony '5.0'


----------



## Habano

Sarge said:


> Yes Dave, as posted I did receive your present on Saturday. thank you again. Was quite the surprise & a very nice Chistmas Present. The El Rey del Mundo was fantastic. I decided to smoke it Saturday night after work. Not something I'd probably reach for often but flavorful, something a little different, just a solid cigar and certainly a one that wasn't but now is on my radar. Now if I only had a date for reference. :tu I've bought very few Habanos thus far so 2012 will hopefully start the incline of my CC drawers.


Well what the heck, I looked yesterday and didn't even see your post, but was on my cell phone and could have easily missed it. Glad they arrived safely Steve and I know you had been wanting some Siglo's to try, so I thought why not send ya a little Christmas gift. I'll post over in my Santa thread with the years to your sticks to keep this one clutter free!


----------



## szyzk

PufPufPass said:


> I posted it on the Ho Ho Ho thread, here it is again:
> 
> Got mine today! Thank you Andrew, great selection! Loved the card and the Red wrapping paper, great touch! Merry Christmas my friend!


Just a follow-up since you've had the cigars for about a month, Dennis - have you smoked any yet? Enjoyed any? Did any not hit the mark?

As I said previously, once I know what you enjoy and do not enjoy, I have a few more sticks for you!


----------



## quo155

Very nice SS gifts!

I hope to be "established" enough in the CC area by _next_ Christmas to join this...come that time...and _if allowed!_ I love the generosity and would LOVE to pay it forward to a _needy_ kid next year, especially if I could get someone that can't _afford_ to return to anyone...now that would be *FUN!*

Great job fellas!


----------



## Sarge

surprisingly enough a package from Jeff [aka harley33] had landed today just in time to catch me before work. Didn't have any time to post so I just cracked into the box & tossed the bag in the wineador. Needless to say that made my day. Very kind of you, generous, very nice selection, etc... thank you so much Jeff, truly and greatly appreciate it










Great selection of a few I loved & a few that I can't wait to try... I've had a couple of Punch [Coronation & DC] but this will be a first. I have to say the PSP2 is easily one of my favorites so far & this one looks ripe for the smoking. My/our good friend Reino sent me an RyJ EL04 this past Summer so I've smoked that once. I think it goes w/o saying but absolutely phenomenal cigar, loved it, thank you, I can't wait to enjoy this one. R EL11, beautiful, can't wait to try it. Question is do you tuck it away or enjoy one now. I bought 2 La Puntas almost a year ago in a mixed sampler here at Puff and enjoyed one, gifted the other. I'm looking forward to see where these rate & how I like them now. I remember it being a pretty favorable cigar, good for sure. Every Monte I've had so far has been great but I haven't had a [I believe] PE yet. I think that Monte might be the first to meet the Xikar brothers. :tu I can't thank you enough & I appreciate the package. any two or three of those would been have been more than suffice as a very nice gesture. so thank you. Happy Holidays & may the new year be a great year both in life & cigars. :tu


----------



## Mante

Wow, there was some serious chest beating in this thread. Regardless of the mistakes made I think most of these mistakes & bad judgement calls would be better served by being sorted in PM, not the open, as David (Starbuck) was gracious enough to do with me last year when things turned to shite. Tony 5.0 has done more than required to try and make this right & I feel there could have been a lot more understanding shown for what was simply a bad call that he tried to make right from the beginning. Just my thoughts guys but I see this drama as disappointing considering the people in this section.  Hang me when your ready for daring to espouse an opinion.


----------



## asmartbull

This place continues to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me put this in context.
Between the NC Santa, CC Santa, Pipe Santa and Canadian Santa, we had close to 300 birds in the air.
There were 3 Scrooges that chose not to send anything and a couple misunderstandings.
It is the first time a pass like this was even tried in the Habanos section
Regardless of the situation, EVERY kid got something in his stocking.
These passes have been a GREAT success. My hat is off to all the Santa's for a thankless job.

I choose to think of this Christmas pass as a HUGE success ..........

Happy New Year.....


----------



## PufPufPass

Sorry, my freind. I have not been on here for a week or two really. I had a few back to back vacations I had to take so I do not loose any days.

Andrew, Happy Holidays to you and yours once again! Yes I smoked all of them already. All of them were nice. I like Party Shorts a lot, but felt it needed maybe another year or too, but loved the flavor, I wonder if PSP2 is same profile or different, I had PSD4 before and it was great as well. Panza was interesting and great construction, it was salty as all describe its profile. Upmann CJ was like all other Upmanns I had, straight rich tobacco taste and great construction, with exception of the Mag46 I had, that had toasty and fruity flavors I remember, my favorite so far out of upmanns. RASS was good, but needed at least 2 more years I felt as there were some harsh notes in it. Trinni Reyes was a surprise as it did not taste anything close to 2009 one I bought in sampler from Tripp, as 2009 was so smooth and exquisite tasting, best I can describe, this one was harsh for some reason and had a lot more time on it, I guess different crop. San Crystobal was very nice, again nice rich tobacco taste, not to strong, just twangy. Out of all the cubans I tried. I loved the taste of your and Tripps Party Shorts, Monte 2 I bought as a single, not sure from what year, most likely from 2010, 2005 RyJ Cedros Deluxe 1, Hoyo Short Robusto and Epi 1, Cohiba IV, Trini Reyes 2009, PSD4, RyJ Short Churchill, Monte 4. I will keep trying I guess and then start buying boxes from 2010 and 2011 as these I hear are good crops. Andrew, thank you again for the gift, truly appreciate it as it gave me more opportunity to see what I like from CCs.. Thank you sir.

P.S. PLPC was also great I thought..



szyzk said:


> Just a follow-up since you've had the cigars for about a month, Dennis - have you smoked any yet? Enjoyed any? Did any not hit the mark?
> 
> As I said previously, once I know what you enjoy and do not enjoy, I have a few more sticks for you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> This place continues to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let me put this in context.
> Between the NC Santa, CC Santa, Pipe Santa and Canadian Santa, we had close to 300 birds in the air.
> There were 3 Scrooges that chose not to send anything and a couple misunderstandings.
> It is the first time a pass like this was even tried in the Habanos section
> Regardless of the situation, EVERY kid got something in his stocking.
> These passes have been a GREAT success. My hat is off to all the Santa's for a thankless job.
> 
> I choose to think of this Christmas pass as a HUGE success ..........
> 
> Happy New Year.....


Santa and Mods get no love tried to bump ya for all you do bro. It says i love you too much so i'll just say thanks!


----------



## bigslowrock

Sarge said:


>


I love the look of those retro RA bands on this years ELs.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Glad all had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Arnie

I've been using the lighter I got from Dennis. That is one SWEET lighter!! The stainless steel is so brightly polished I can see the reflection of the foot of the cigar and tell when it is perfectly lit! Thanks bro! 

No, I don't do the "toasting" thing.


----------



## Sarge

thanks Tony!

PSD4 is one of my faves, I've had one Diplo that was ok but definitely wanting to smoke some more to get a better feeling of how they rate with me, Cuaba are good little treats, think I had one or two of those RyJ but don't really remember them so this will be great & of course you can't go wrong with a Siglo. To top it off a little Crown as well. Very nice. Appreciate it bro.


----------



## apollyon9515

Sarge said:


> thanks Tony!
> 
> PSD4 is one of my faves, I've had one Diplo that was ok but definitely wanting to smoke some more to get a better feeling of how they rate with me, Cuaba are good little treats, think I had one or two of those RyJ but don't really remember them so this will be great & of course you can't go wrong with a Siglo. To top it off a little Crown as well. Very nice. Appreciate it bro.


Whats the the cigar on the far right? thats my fave size cigar and havent seen many CCs in the violta(sp)


----------



## Sarge

apollyon9515 said:


> Whats the the cigar on the far right? thats my fave size cigar and havent seen many CCs in the violta(sp)


Cuaba. I'm kind of mixed on them, think it's a bit too much of a floral note for me. but at the same time every one I've had I thoroughly enjoyed & I've probably smoked about 6 now. Definitely a good cigar worth checking out. if I had one I'd toss it your way but obviously this one's going down, by me, in the near future. :tu anyway, floral, sweet, nutty, a solid cigar and they're cheap. Well not cheap, I'd hate to say cheap because only Yard Gars are cheap but they're priced pretty decently... maybe this one will sell me on them and get to buy a box. If nothing else I'll likely end up buying a box at some point. my thing or not they are a good cigar and it never hurts to have a nice variety stashed around the humi. :tu


----------



## Habano

Tashaz said:


> Wow, there was some serious chest beating in this thread. Regardless of the mistakes made I think most of these mistakes & bad judgement calls would be better served by being sorted in PM, not the open, as David (Starbuck) was gracious enough to do with me last year when things turned to shite. Tony 5.0 has done more than required to try and make this right & I feel there could have been a lot more understanding shown for what was simply a bad call that he tried to make right from the beginning. Just my thoughts guys but I see this drama as disappointing considering the people in this section.  Hang me when your ready for daring to espouse an opinion.


Lol, hell Warren I don't even remember what it was about last year. I know it wasn't a big deal, otherwise I'd remember. I always thought it was best to take a small issue, misunderstanding, or whatever anyone wants to call it to PM and get it sorted out.

Aight so am I seeing this straight, Steve got two packages from Santa? Was he that good this year? Lol. Just busting your balls buddy.


----------

